# L’Apple Watch série 3 vaut-elle la peine ?



## maxou144 (16 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 


Depuis quelques semaines, je suis en train de réfléchir à faire l’achat d’une Apple Watch série 3 Nike. Mais, vu son prix (400€ pour la 42mm), j’hésite à l’acquérir (plus chère que certaines montres Suisses). 


Pour ceux et celles qui en ont une, cela vaut-il la peine d’en acheter une (je compte l’utiliser en nageant) ? 


Quelle utilisation en faites-vous ? (Retour d’expériences)


Au niveau de l’autonomie, combien de temps tenez-vous avec celle-ci ? 


Quels sont les points forts / faibles de la montre ? 


Merci d’avance pour votre réponse. 


Bonne soirée.


----------



## Barracudaxs (25 Mars 2018)

maxou144 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines, je suis en train de réfléchir à faire l’achat d’une Apple Watch série 3 Nike. Mais, vu son prix (400€ pour la 42mm), j’hésite à l’acquérir (plus chère que certaines montres Suisses).
> ...


Salut! J'en ai pas perso mais mon amis en a une.J'en voudrais une. Alors deja j'aurais pris la version 3 normal (sans Nike et pas de version celullaire). Vu que tu comptes a l'utiliser pour nager alors oui je te la conseille. Apres le prix c'est une autre chose...Tu peux tres bien acheter la serie 2 qui est moins cher et la meme a part SIRI et la rapidite sur la serie 3 est meilleure


----------



## LaJague (25 Mars 2018)

Y a Siri sur la s2 c’est juste qu’elle parle pas [emoji56]


----------



## Barracudaxs (26 Mars 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Y a Siri sur la s2 c’est juste qu’elle parle pas [emoji56]


Bon oui enfin mais bon


----------



## sisisisi (31 Mars 2018)

J’ai acheté l’Apple Watch trois GPS plus Cellular j’en suis très contente certes c’est cher mais je peux poser mon iPhone dans mon sac et juste me promener avec la montre

Depuis que j’ai l’Apple Watch utilise beaucoup Siri et ça marche très bien et je sors plus le téléphone pour savoir l heure
 J’ai acheté plein de bracelets tiers er ça devient comme Un bracelet une sorte de bijoux que je changerai suivant ma tenue 
Après l’intérêt principal pour moi c’est que je travaille dans une école et qu’il est donc interdit de se promener avec son téléphone en permanence alors l’Apple Watch mais très utile pour recevoir des coups de fil très important et je ne risque pas de casser mon téléphone en jouant avec les enfants dans la cour

Désolé pour les fautes j’ai écrit avec Siri


----------

